# Up Aqua Easy Tank



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been eyeing this Up Aqua Easy Tank at my LFS and finally bit the bullet and bought it to replace my planted betta bowl. I wanted a AIO tank so that it's easier for maintenance. I like it because it resembles the Fluval Spec V, but smaller at 3 gallons instead. It also comes with a LED light that is rated at 6W, 6400K perfect for a planted tank. And the best part is it's made of thick glass!

Here's some pics of the water leak test, I set it up already, but waiting for the water to clear before posting pics. This is my 3rd tank in a 4 month period since getting back in the Betta hobby. I think I have a problem. LoL :shock:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It'll be so pretty once you have it set up!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, I'm so jealous!! What a gorgeous tank! Does it had a lid of some kind so your fishy won't jump out?

Believe me, I know about racking up the tanks. I currently have... five? Yep, five in my bedroom. Although to be fair, one is a temporary hospital tank. Bettas are addictive!!


----------



## PbFoot (May 4, 2013)

That's a great looking AIO. I have a spec and my main complaints about it are the large base and the metal edges on the corners.

Can that tiny sponge be replaced with a larger one?


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the look of that tank. Anything with a plant rated LED is good in my book. Can't wait to see how you dress it up.  

I told myself no more small tanks, but I find myself curious and googling up aqua isn't finding me what I need. Is there a more specific name for that set up? I've never seen one quite like it before.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Water cleared up and added some plants!


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Fin Fancier said:


> I love the look of that tank. Anything with a plant rated LED is good in my book. Can't wait to see how you dress it up.
> 
> I told myself no more small tanks, but I find myself curious and googling up aqua isn't finding me what I need. Is there a more specific name for that set up? I've never seen one quite like it before.


Google "Up Aqua" it should be the first link. The tank name is "Easy Tank" I couldn't find too much info on it either. Seems to be a unknown Chinese brand. Good build quality tho! 



Seki said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous!! What a gorgeous tank! Does it had a lid of some kind so your fishy won't jump out?
> 
> Believe me, I know about racking up the tanks. I currently have... five? Yep, five in my bedroom. Although to be fair, one is a temporary hospital tank. Bettas are addictive!!


No tank lid. I wish it came with one like the Spec V. I'll be visiting Taps Plastic soon to DIY a lid tho.


----------



## danbayne (Jun 13, 2013)

*Nice*

Your tank looks great. I just bought a 3 Gal a few weeks ago and am currently painstakingly mapping it out. I could only hope it looks nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Very cool!
What's the tank behind the first picture? Looks awesome too


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

danbayne said:


> Your tank looks great. I just bought a 3 Gal a few weeks ago and am currently painstakingly mapping it out. I could only hope it looks nearly as nice as yours.


Thank you. I'm sure it will turn out looking GREAT! It's all in the planning. I used Fluval Stratum for the soil, bought 3 plants for $10 at my LFS, and used driftwood I already had. Took me less than 15 min to set my tank up.



Mar said:


> Very cool!
> What's the tank behind the first picture? Looks awesome too


Thank you. Good eye! It's my reef tank. 29gal Oceanic Biocube.


----------



## danbayne (Jun 13, 2013)

@Mr2KiEu - For only having 4 items in the tank, it sure looks fantastic. I JUST started getting back into aquariums after a 13 year hiatus and thought I'd start small with a Beta (had a few in the past) and 3g tank.

Never imagined having a planted tank, but might take the plunge if I can find real plants that'll work with my meager lighting system (might get a Hossen LED system soon). Thanks for sharing your tank....


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

your reef tank is very cool


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

Nice tanks!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

[email protected] I would love to have a tank as gorgeous!


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for all the compliments. With the small dimensions it's easy to fill up the tank with only 4 items. makes it more budget friendly too. lol


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

sweet tanks!!


----------

